# What reasons are DirectTv better than Dish?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Other than the Sunday ticket, why would somebody choose Direct Tv over Dish?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Because they like paying more money a month for the same programming.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There's also personal preferences and bad experiences. I know my parents had a bad experience with DirecTV and even if they were cheaper and better and free, they would still go with Dish over DirecTV as a result of that bad experience!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I can only tell you why I did I like to watch Leno and at least five times a month
Dish would do a ECM at 12:05 AM.Which would give my receiver the BSOD so I would have to reset my receiver which would take four minutes to finish.So I went
up to Directv's website and saw that with Directv they offered channels with their
Total Choice with locals package that Dish did'nt and it was the same price as AT120 with locals so I switched.Now I watch Leno uninterrupted and have more channels to watch for the same price .


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps a better receiver would help? The modern receivers don't seem to have the problems as E* had in the past with attacks against hackers harming paying customers.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

James Long said:


> Perhaps a better receiver would help? The modern receivers don't seem to have the problems as E* had in the past with attacks against hackers harming paying customers.


I have the DP301.I hate to say it but Directv's D11 with the RC23 remote has alot
more features than the DP301.If I had to buy it I didn't I'm leasing but if I did the
D11's cheaper.Who would have thought more features and cheaper.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Because they like paying more money a month for the same programming.


the packages don't seem to line up as well as they did a few years ago. Who is cheaper depends on the circumstances.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Geronimo said:


> the packages don't seem to line up as well as they did a few years ago. Who is cheaper depends on the circumstances.


 It is clearly more money for the Premier pack compared to AEP. For Premeir pack it is $96.99 and for AEP it is $84.99. Premeir is $12.00 more than AEP.

IF you add locals it is $99.99 vs $89.99, a $10.00 difference. DISH Is still cheaper either way. For hd customers : Directv is $99.99 w locals + hd pack
( 7 channels) $9.99= $109.99.

For Dish customers it is : Platinum pack ( AEP, locals. hd pack of 29 channels + hd locals for free if you have the sd version in your area.) for $104.99. A clear savings of $5.00 from Directv and also you get 22 more hd channels.

NOW if you add the DISH multi sports pack for $5.99 to the $104.99 for Platinum , then dish is $110.98 , .99 cents more than Directv at $109.99 for Premeir pack and locals. But you get 22 more hd channels with Dish than with Directv. HMMM 22 hd channels for .99 cents sounds like a good bargain to me.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

Easier to manage account online.
No junk fees when upgrading or downgrading packages.
IMHO better picture quality
IMHO better audio quality
On screen interface and guide look nicer and easier to navigate (depending on reciever)
Easier toggle to switch to Spanish (if you speak Spanish or want to learn the language)
Channels like Current TV and maybe some others not available on DISH. I guess the same could be said of DISH's Colours TV, etc.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> It is clearly more money for the Premier pack compared to AEP. For Premeir pack it is $96.99 and for AEP it is $84.99. Premeir is $12.00 more than AEP.
> 
> IF you add locals it is $99.99 vs $89.99, a $10.00 difference. DISH Is still cheaper either way. For hd customers : Directv is $99.99 w locals + hd pack
> ( 7 channels) $9.99= $109.99.
> ...


I have an HR10-250, R10, R15, and a D11 with Total Choice plus locals for $66/mth ($76 if I paid for HD)

For E* It would take

622, 625, 625 to get basically the same as I have with D*

AT120 No house phone and not subbing to HD = $94, with HD $110

D* is better!

(I could have kept my (2) 721's and added a 311 but that would have still been 622, 721, 721, 311 and would have cost $78/mth and would not have had NBR on my SD DVRs.)


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

News Junky said:


> Easier to manage account online.
> No junk fees when upgrading or downgrading packages.
> IMHO better picture quality
> IMHO better audio quality
> ...


Those are some really good arguments, can anybody back that up?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

jacag04 said:


> Those are some really good arguments, can anybody back that up?


 NO he can't back his statements up for better picture or audio quality with Directv over Dish. He is only reporting what he sees from his viewpoint. Most people on this and other web boards give Dish the advantage in picture quality over Directv , especially on hd channels.

I have had both sat companies at the same time back in 2003 and I gave Dish the pq points vs Directv using the sd receivers on a 46" big screen sd tv. Directv 's picture looked bad in background shots with jagged lines and pixels and blocking. It hasn't improved from what I have read and their hd lite is like 1280 x 1080 vs Dish's at 1480 x 1080. Dish has more channels at full hd than Directv and their hd lite is better resolution than Directvs. Both companies aren't doing all their hd channels in full hd resolution, but Dish has more hd channels than Directv or cable. The full hd resolution should improve once Dish goes all mpeg4 on the hd channels by next summer.


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> Most people on this and other web boards give Dish the advantage in picture quality over Directv , especially on hd channels.


I haven't made the HD jump yet but I do hear DISH wins the HD contest.

PQ and AQ are just my opinion. It doesn't seem as processed with D*, looks and sounds more natural if that makes any sense. I had one other friend agree with me but its a matter of opinion, agreed. To see for yourself, just vist a satellite retailer that offers both D* and E* and see who you like better.

The onsceen interface IMO is very generic with DISH. With D* you can choose between several colors on the guide.

Switching between Spanish and Enghish takes 2 clicks of the remote and as easy to switch back with D*. This is really helpful if you want to use movies and sportscasts to help learn Spanish. With DISH you have to go deep into the configuration set-up to pick your language preference. With D* just toggle back and forth between English and Spanish inside of 1 second without interrupting your program.

They are close but I think D* has a slight edge.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I just started a thread about picture quality differences. I just switched to DTV from Dish which I had for over five years due to better programing options. I also hated the fact that every time I a down graded my programming like droping HBO because they keep showing the same movies, Dish hit me with a $5.00 fee. I instantly noticed an improvement in the picture detail and sound quality on DTV, however I do not have HD. I also find their channel quides more user friendly with more interactive features.

Ian


----------



## News Junky (Mar 16, 2005)

> I also hated the fact that every time I a down graded my programming like droping HBO because they keep showing the same movies, Dish hit me with a $5.00 fee. I instantly noticed an improvement in the picture detail and sound quality on DTV, however I do not have HD. I also find their channel quides more user friendly with more interactive features.


I feel better. I thought I was the only one who noticed, PQ and SQ especially.

I like D*'s guide interface better too but not on my TiVo receivers. I do not like having to wait for the graphics to build on the TiVo guide and I prefer PIP on the guide, which TiVo does not feature.


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> AT120 No house phone and not subbing to HD = $94, with HD $110


Not a chance. I subscribe to AT120, Locals, Superstations and HD Pack, plus 2 receivers and no phone connection for $74.99 a month. If I weren't too lazy to string a couple phone lines, I could save $5 a month off of that.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

The only things are Directv's Total Choice Plus is cheaper than the Top 180 package on Dish. HBO is cheaper on Directv. Directv only charges one DVR fee per account, while Dish charges per DVR receiver. Other than that I see no reasons to go with Directv.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

better equipment and xm channels and nfl sunday ticket


----------



## bs0 (Feb 23, 2006)

i too am trying to choose between the too..i have dish and am relatively happy, but want a hd dvr - so i either upgrade to the vip622, or go for directv's new hd dvr when it is available and change to directv....

i am suprised though directv has so few hd channels in comparison...whilst the dish hd channels may not be the greatest, atleast they have some!!

anyone have insights into the direction both of these carriers are going?...expected number and type of hd channels in 07, equipment etc??

i really want to aussie rules footy on 1 channel u can get with directv, but i can not really justify changing and having a higher upfront cost just for this....


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Directv is going to launch two satellites just for HD.When completed they will have
the bandwith for 150 national channels and 1500 locals for HD.The first satellite is
supposed to go up in 2007 right now they don't have the bandwith.My experience
with Dishnotwork was not pretty after over 4 years of resetting receivers,losing channels due to contracts and having channels put in higher tiers I decided to leave I don't have HD but I like the receivers better with Directv more features and
better programming options.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

I just finished my 30 day free Total Choice Plus trial with D and down graded to the Total Choice package. Since I live in NJ, along with ESPN, I get all the local sports channels like YES, MSG and SNY at no extra charge. I get to watch all my local teams and I pay $5.00 less a month then I was paying for E's Top 120. I am now receiving 38 more channels then I had before. I also have a free DVR which comes with $5.99 monthly fee. With D I'm getting a lot more for less. 

Ian


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Gee, another D* vs E* pissing contest. How _terribly_ original! 

It is always interesting to me that most people want both the most channels with
_ highest_ possible picture quality at the _lowest_ possible price. Keep in mind that
both HDTV and satellite tv are still considered _luxury_ items, so get off your dime
and spend what it takes to get it all with the very best PQ possible. :sure:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Another D*vs E*pissing contest? Well you know when you gotta go you gotta go.


----------



## bearz 34 (Mar 29, 2006)

I had to start out with E*, due to tree issues. From my personal experience, every time a slight gust of wind would come up, the signal would go in and out. Same thing for a light rain shower. Maybe it was due to the installer not fine tuning the dish very well. About 7 months into my 12 month commitment, the property owners had all the trees removed. One day before the commitment was up, I called D* and signed up for Total Choice Plus. Have had no real issues with D*, except for some rain fade when a big thunderstorm moves through, and have been very happy with their service. The day my commitment was up with E*, I called and cancelled my service. They asked why, I told them because of the signal issues, and at that time, D* was the only satellite provider of NFL Network. The rep didn't like my response too well, and she told me "Oh you'll be back"... Well the joke is on her, I would never go back to E*.

Just in case those with E* are wondering, my former boss has E* now, and she has the signal loss with the rain and wind as well, so I know it wasn't just me.

Another point to add here. When I had E* installed, he installed the dish on an monopole antenna. After I switched to D*, the installer simply took the E* Dish 500 itself off, and put the D* Phase III dish on in its place. Like stated earlier, I have not had the signal problems with wind or light rain with D* like I did with E*.


----------

